# Do you need to take a course



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

or how do you get certified to be able to pull for a rescue organization?

I hate my local shelter it's a kill shelter. Look at these two little ones. I just want to go and get them but I am not on a rescue list to go pull them. How do I go about it? I already sent an email to Cindy.:innocent:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you contacted rescue groups in your area? I would think they would have a process for you to go through before they put you on their list. I would contact them ASAP and let them know about these two babies, then work with them so you can pull. Good luck!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG I don't know, but look at those babies ...oh I bet a local rescue would scoop them up.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

The rules for pulling dogs vary from place to place. Where I lived in GA a rescue had to be licensed in order to pull dogs. You could not just go and do it. In other places no such rule exists. 

However, you can contact a rescue organization (like AMA rescue) and offer to pull the dogs and if possible offer to keep the dogs. In most cases an established rescue will be able to do this and will appreciate any help you might be able to offer.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh if I were closer... Once we get moved to Naples,I want to do more rescue work. It's so hard to narrow it down to one breed though with so many needing homes... I foster now through the shelter and I take in all breeds.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I sent the link to Cindy from SCM and I will go look at them tomorrow.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Maggie, Miami Dade makes it really hard to pull --you have to take a class before you can pull from them, let me see if we can get another rescue to pull for us or just pull them for their rescue.
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Please contact the AMA Rescue Coordinator in that area. If you go on the AMA site you can look under rescue and see the names of the rescue coordinators.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You can contact Jeanneane the AMA rescue who is in Jupiter , Florida
[email protected]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Just wondering, any update? That boy reminds me so much of my Leo  and bless that little girl.


----------

